# engine back from shop.. yay



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

got my engine back from the machine shop on friday. 4oo forged speed pro pistons, molly rings, comp cam and edelbrock 72cc heads. when i brought it back to the shop i taped it off and painted it. i want to get a set of fab aluminum valve covers for it but all the ones i see are expensive. does anyone know were i can get a pair new or used thats not too much money. hoping to drop it on the frame this week.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, I've been trying to get a set from Tin Indian (Billet Tek) but he is out of them....check out Butler's site....You probably need tall ones....Eric


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Ebay # 180647596424 220 free shipping .


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bobby326 said:


> got my engine back from the machine shop on friday. 4oo forged speed pro pistons, molly rings, comp cam and edelbrock 72cc heads. when i brought it back to the shop i taped it off and painted it. i want to get a set of fab aluminum valve covers for it but all the ones i see are expensive. does anyone know were i can get a pair new or used thats not too much money. hoping to drop it on the frame this week.


NICE!! Don't forget the long screw with flat plate that connects the water pump to the water jet on the intake. 1:00 position.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

ya i just put the intake on just for the picture. i have to order new ram air iv intake gaskets. the gasket kit came with regular intake gaskets that dont fit the port work on the heads . but thanks anyway.


----------

